# Wie HTML Newsletter erstellen?



## julchen (12. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein externes Newsletter Programm mit dem ich HTML Newsletter versenden kann. Ich habe vorher schon Newsletter mit diesem Programm erstellt, doch diverse Probleme gehabt. Der Newsletter wird nicht in allen E-Mail clients korrekt dargestellt. Ich habe diesen mit css erstellt, ohne jegliche Tabellen erstellt und die css direkt in die HTML Datei geschrieben. Outlook hat mir den Newsletter korrekt mit allen Grafiken dargestellt. Bei web.de oder gmx hat es mir das komplette Layout zerschossen.

Wie muss ich einen Newsletter erstellen, damit dieser korrekt dargestellt wird, vielleicht doch wieder mit Tabellen, oder gibt es da andere Dinge auf die ich achten muss.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Navy (12. September 2006)

[Semi-Topic]
Brauchst Du HTML in mails *zwingend*? Es gibt keinen Standard der Einbindung von diesem in HTML (RFC 2854 - Status of this Memo) und Du weißt doch auch gar nicht, ob der Client des Empfängers HTML/CSS überhaupt versteht.

Zudem bläht doch HTML Deine mails nur unnötig auf und bringt auch nicht mehr rüber als ein sauber formatierter Newsletter in plaintext.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle komplett auf das HTML/CSS/Java-Gedöns in mails verzichten, denn es gibt genügend Leute, die sich ihre mails in plaintext anzeigen lassen und HTML-mails runterscoren.

supersede: gerade beim durchforsten des Usenets gefunden:
"Wer glaubt er müsse unbedingt HTML versenden, der ist bestimmt auch
einverstanden, wenn ich die Antwort mit einem digitalen Camcorder
aufzeichne und als unkomprimierten Quicktime Film versende. Camcorder,
Firewire, iMovie und Flatrate sind bei mir vorhanden... "
<1f2fc9v.s8r0d3jqg1sN@ID-42937.user.dfncis.de>


----------



## blount (12. September 2006)

Hallo *julchen*,

der Post von *Gumbo* sollte dir in
Sachen Kompatibilität weiter helfen:

LINK:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/html/...ld.html?highlight=html+newsletter#post1289832




			
				Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zudem bläht doch HTML Deine mails nur unnötig auf ...


Richtig!



			
				Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und bringt auch nicht mehr rüber als ein sauber formatierter Newsletter in plaintext.


Also ich finde HTML Mails um einiges ansprechender als
Mails im plaintext Format. Außerdem finde ich, dass sie
um einiges seriöser wirken wenn sie von einer bekannten
Firma kommen und man gleich das typische Logo sieht.

(Allerdings erhalte ich nur ca. 5 HTML Mails im Monat die
mir dann angenehm auffallen, wären es mehr würden sie in
der Masse untergehen und dann wahrscheinlich auch eher
störend wirken.)


----------



## Navy (12. September 2006)

Ist ein Logo wirklich wichtig oder dient es nur der Selbstverwirklichung des Senders? Für Firmeninformationen gibt es Header oder auch Signaturen/Footer, die wirken in meinen Augen seriöser als 1Mb-Mail-HTMülL

Ich bekomme gar keine HTML mails, aus dem einfachen Grund des Filterns. (adreßabhängiges) Scoring auf den "Content-Type:" und schon bekomm ich nur noch vernünftige mails. Hat den Vorteil, daß ich erstmal nur die Header laden lass und dann entscheiden lasse.


----------

